# Curious who'd like to do some romantic erp



## The golden fluff (Mar 28, 2019)

I like romantic erotic rule plays 
I'm a girl
I like being my sheep self


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

The golden fluff said:


> I like romantic erotic rule plays
> I'm a girl
> I like being my sheep self


What do you prefer doing this with? Girls or guys? Either way I can play any gender. I’m willing to do if your up for it


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 4, 2019)

Is ERP "erotic roleplay?"

Also, how old are you? I only feel comfortable doing RP like this with someone who's around my age


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 5, 2019)

The golden fluff said:


> I prefer guys lol


Lol. I can do that. I have two guys you can choose from. If your interested Pm me and we can talk


----------



## Leo_the_wolf_furry (Apr 6, 2019)

The golden fluff said:


> I prefer guys lol


can I rp with you?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 6, 2019)

This is Chris Hansen reminding y'all to be careful with who you rp with.

On the flip side, I'd love to do some erp. My sona is a male raccoon.


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Hmm.. wonder if my spotted hyena boi would match up with your sheep?


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 8, 2019)

Is there a certain rule and restrictions you have for your rp?


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Apr 8, 2019)

The golden fluff said:


> I mean I suppose no incest, otherwise I don't think I have any


Then I’m open to rp


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 8, 2019)

Huh.  I'm gonna watch panda, lol.  no weird stuff.


----------



## Noctima (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello, I'm new here and the subject of this RP interests me a lot ^^


----------



## silverwuffamute (Apr 12, 2019)

Ello there, how might you be doing? I saw your ad here and i have to say you have intrigued me, if you would like to chat some more, dm me and we could discuss things


----------

